
Coca-Cola, PepsiCo finally cut ties with prominent plastic lobbying group - bsl12
https://therising.co/2019/08/05/coca-cola-pepsico-finally-cut-ties-with-plastic-lobbying-group/
======
sarcasmatwork
Link does not work, This does: [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/23/coca-cola-
pepsico-break-ties...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/23/coca-cola-pepsico-
break-ties-with-plastics-industry-association.html)

